# Absolute best frizz products for fine hair? :P



## Lilithime (Jan 19, 2006)

asdnsada


----------



## user3 (Jan 19, 2006)

I can't stress these lovely products enough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Redken Heat glide! I also rec their OutShine anti-frizz polishing milk. For extra shine and tame finish off with a spray of Vinyl Glam mega shine spray.

You should also try their Smooth Down shampoo and conditioner. Great stuff!



If you can't affored Redken try L'Oreal Vive Smooth intense line.


----------



## Shawna (Jan 19, 2006)

If you can find it, bumble and bumble makes a frizz gloss called de-frizz which is great as a finishing product, and I seriously love all the Rusk Str8 line.  You'd never know I flat-ironed my hair on a regular basis.  I too have really really fine hair.  It isn't long, it's all choppy and textured, but the results are the same.  When I did have long hair, the rusk was the only products that would tame my frizzies even on the wet coast.  I see you live in BC too, so you probably have the same problem with moisture.  Good luck.


----------



## Pink_minx (Jan 21, 2006)

I use a citre shine illuminator I been using it for a year it makes my hair extra shiny and soft and I have less frizzies when I use it. Its only like 3 bucks at the most or less I dont remember Im almost done with the bottle.  You should give it a try its really cheap and if it doesnt work you wont have to worry about it cause you only spent a couple bucks on it!


----------



## asteffey (Jan 24, 2006)

my fave is frederick fekhai finishing polish. it can run into the $30s. a cheaper alternative that is on the same level as FF is bed head's girl toys. its something like $13 and it will make your hair shimmer.


----------



## so_siqqq (Jan 24, 2006)

I like ARTec's Shine and Frizz Repair and Redken's Heat Glide which doubles as a heat protector and frizz control.


----------



## Alexa (Jan 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *'Nessa* 
_I can't stress these lovely products enough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Redken Heat glide! I also rec their OutShine anti-frizz polishing milk. For extra shine and tame finish off with a spray of Vinyl Glam mega shine spray.

You should also try their Smooth Down shampoo and conditioner. Great stuff!



If you can't affored Redken try L'Oreal Vive Smooth intense line._

 
Lol! I'm using the Heat Glide right now. This is an absolute staple for when I straighten my hair! I also like to use their spray starch to make sure my hair stays straightttt!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Jan 29, 2006)

have u tried bio silk

chi iron is really good- it heats up fast- makes the hair super straight


----------



## disenchanted (Feb 13, 2006)

I have really fine hair and I've tried all the anti frizz products available out there. The best one that I have found is the Frederick Fekkai (know that isn't spelled right) glossing cream. It isn't cheap, but it's a great product and worth it. You can get it at Sephora or Nordstrom's


----------



## mskttn (Feb 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bootyliciousx* 
_have u tried bio silk_

 
Second this. Biosilk is great.


----------



## naynaykilla (Feb 15, 2006)

use biosilk its awesome, or biolage silk thereapy its great too


----------



## fireatwill (Mar 7, 2006)

Biosilk!!


----------



## lovemichelle (Mar 7, 2006)

Biosilk is so old school now that I won't even touch it. I mentioned this product in another thread, but I like it for frizz. Extreme Shine Spray from Wal-Mart. Also try using Infusium 23's new shampoo and conditioner that helps combat frizz. I also like Aussies Leave in + Frizz Control Cream.


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Jul 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *'Nessa* 
_I can't stress these lovely products enough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Redken Heat glide! I also rec their OutShine anti-frizz polishing milk. For extra shine and tame finish off with a spray of Vinyl Glam mega shine spray.

You should also try their Smooth Down shampoo and conditioner. Great stuff!



If you can't affored Redken try L'Oreal Vive Smooth intense line._

 

The Redken heat Glide has wax in it can this cause more damage and buildup in longterm use?


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Jul 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bootyliciousx* 
_have u tried bio silk

chi iron is really good- it heats up fast- makes the hair super straight_

 

I agree. Use the Chi Turbo flat iron and then finish it off with a tiny amount of biosilk.


----------



## misery1001 (Jul 6, 2006)

Jojoba oil?  and don't blow dry your hair.....


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 6, 2006)

frizz easy/jonh frieda


----------

